
Panic in iOS Land - evo_9
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/12/06/panic-in-ios-land/
======
taylodl
_" Microsoft will...return to what they do best: making money by creating
software."_

Isn't that the crux of the problem, though? As software has become
commoditized it's very difficult to make money by creating software. Now it's
all about service - and even then it's difficult to get people to pay to use a
software-only service; especially when there are (usually) free alternatives.

I don't envy the position Microsoft is in. They need to pivot and it's not at
all clear where they can pivot to and still maintain their substantial income
stream.

------
Albright
SYAC: The panic is actually in Windows-land regarding Microsoft's tiny
footprint in the mobile space, but the author posits that it would be bigger
news if this were happening inside Apple.

